
Elephant Chart - charlysl
http://avc.com/2016/08/elephant-chart/
======
charlysl
From "The Retreat of Western Liberalism" (Edward Luce):

 _It is intuitively simple and tells you pretty much everything you need to
know about the era of high globalisation since the fall of the Berlin Wall. It
shows the distribution of more than two decades of growth between different
percentiles of the global economy. The global median – the emerging middle
classes of China, Vietnam, India and so on – enjoyed income growth of more
than 80 per cent in those years. Even the bottom deciles, in Africa and South
Asia, saw growth of up to 50 per cent. The key part of the elephant for the
Western middle classes is where its trunk slopes downwards – between the
seventy-fifth and ninetieth percentiles of the world’s population. These
account for the majority of the West’s people. At their mid-point, incomes
grew by a grand total of 1 per cent over the last three decades._

